# printers wanted



## X35 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Screen Printer - Manager -
Active Apparel Group, LLC
Culver City CA

Do you have ink in your veins?
We are looking for a hands-on Screen-Printing Manager to build and develop a printing department for ACTIVEblanks. You will work alongside a print master bringing to life a new state of the art factory from the ground up.
This is an exciting opportunity to install your knowledge, expertise, and passion into this rewarding project for years to come.

JOB INFO
This team position is responsible for directing and coordinating the operations of the Screen-Printing department to obtain efficiency and to meet customer deadlines. With the ACTIVEblanks leadership team, this position helps plan, develop, implement and maintain procedures and goals. Attention to detail is paramount along with good judgement to exceed our customer’s expectations.
This is not a desk position

RESPONSIBILITIES:


Must keep up on current trends and advances in screen printing technology. Keeping up on new products, equipment, and processes.
Become familiar with all ACTIVEblanks products and their construction to better understand embellishment opportunities and limitations.
Obtains daily production schedule from the Pre-Production Supervisor and delivers scope of work and priority to Screen Print Production Staff.
Schedules and conducts beginning of shift production meetings with Screen Print personnel.
Prioritizes workflow and responds to daily demands. Ensures that each machine has enough work staged at their proper location for the day.
Accountable for daily production metrics and operator performance.
Responsible for the accuracy of all production reporting related to shift.
Responsible to communicate any production issues or delays to Manager.
Assists in production first run approvals. Ensures documentation and embellishments match and embellishments are correct in placement, size, and color.
Ensures equipment operators are running their machines effectively and efficiently, setting goals and expectations for desired production rate and daily quotas. Must meet and keep up with standard capacity goals. Ensures that needed prep-work is completed prior to production date (screens, inks, and engineering documentation).
Responsible for completion of daily production schedule.
Performs daily inspection of equipment to ensures equipment is operating properly.
Assists in equipment maintenance and PM programs.
Assists with future R&D projects to test new products and processes.
Ensures staff is properly trained to perform assigned tasks and understands the mission, vision, quality, and safety standards of ACTIVEblanks.
Performs other duties and tasks as assigned.
 
QUALIFICATIONS:


Must have previous Screen Print operations experience along with extensive knowledge of embellishment techniques and proper application.
Must be proficient in all Screen Print production processes (screen reclamation and prep, screen coating, screen imaging and developing, ink mixing and pantone matching, engineering sequences, press set up and operation, dryer settings and variables, QC, and testing).
Previous experience in a Supervisory role required
Strong communication skills both written and verbal
Basic skills in MS tools including Outlook, Word, and Excel
 
If this is you give us a call

there is also a Printers assistant position available.




*


----------



## AddisonKorczynski (Jul 30, 2021)

Is it still available?


----------



## X35 (Jul 4, 2012)

yes


----------

